# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Complicated but interesting light information

## fish4all

Wayne Schmidts Fluorescent Plant Lighing Page

I knew the site once I hit the right search. I used this site to decide what plants I could grow in aquariums with my chosen lighting. I found the new section on terrestrial lighting and thought it might prove interesting and informative for those wondering what lighting to get for their plants. 

It has a lot if information that is way over my head but gives me an idea of what lighting to get for the plants I plan to get.

There is a link at the bottom to the home page that has a ton of interesting information on it, some useful some just fun.

----------


## Lynn

It's very good. Thank you

----------

